Ask HN: FOSS projects recommendations for learning Python Programming style - rwx------
======
rbanffy
Django is a great way to learn how to do things right. They aim for high test
coverage, PEP-8 code, latest Python support without breaking legacy support
(with clear breaks), high-quality documentation, and so on.

